# Dry salts



## hazeljane (17 Jan 2020)

Hi guys 
Not posted for a while but cannot find any decent dry salts for the 1200l any suggestions please.


----------



## Siege (17 Jan 2020)

Used these before, good quick service

https://aquaplantscare.uk/


----------



## hazeljane (17 Jan 2020)

Siege said:


> Used these before, good quick service
> 
> https://aquaplantscare.uk/


Thanks there out of stock at the moment


----------



## Witcher (17 Jan 2020)

You can buy most of them on Ebay, try to find highest grade/purity you can.


----------



## hazeljane (19 Jan 2020)

Has anyone tried this


----------



## Surya (19 Jan 2020)

Not sure about that, but have you tried Aquarium Plant Food? https://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/dry-salts.html They're back in stock with potassium nitrate now after being out for a while. At least you'll know the quality is reliable.


----------

